# Otro transmisor con ba1404 - 250mw



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 12, 2009)

hola, aca les dejo un esquema que promete 250mw a la salida del ba1404... 

contexto original

Creo que es para tomar con calma, pero que está bueno. Ya lo probaré. Espero sus comentarios.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

.

DJ_Glenn, se ve muy bueno, 

reemplazaria el bc337 por un 2n2222 encapsulado metalico,

.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 12, 2009)

estoy diseñando el pcb... si sale como promete, a la salida le pongo un 2sc1971, supongo que con viento a favor tenemos 6w... solo que no dejo de pensar en la desviación de frecuencia... pasé todo el dia buscando un pll que no resulte ni muy caro ni muy complicado... y todavía no encontré nada.


----------



## asterión (Dic 10, 2009)

12v en la alimentacion no son demasiados para este IC?


----------



## tiago (Dic 10, 2009)

a573r10n dijo:


> 12v en la alimentacion no son demasiados para este IC?


Por eso tienes a R1 puesta en serie, pero me imagino que al menos habra que darle 1/2 watio de disipación.Incluso puede que lleves al led un poco al límite, por cierto vamos a ponerlo  al reves para que funcione mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2009)

la alimentación le llega por la pata 15... así que por las dudas hay que ver a cuanto cae con R1 (470 ohms) porque si se sobrepasan los 3v el ba1404 se muere... así que cualquier cosita... siempre es mejor inventar un poquito de consumo extra (como el led). Además, después de R1 hay un zener de 2.7v en paralelo con un condensador de 1n...

Referido a otro transmisor, pero que podría ser para este también...
Alguien sabe por que no me funciona ningún amplificador? ya hice unos 15 más o menos y no logro mover el wattimetro ni un poquito (si pruebo sólo el vco me mueve un la aguja entre 10 y 50mw (creo, porque me la escala del instrumento es a partir de los 100mw), pero con amplificadores no hace nada de nada...


----------



## tiago (Dic 11, 2009)

¿Porque no pones esquemas y fotos?
Yo cuando monte el de 100 watios, no movia el watimetro en absoluto, moviendo los trimmer de entrada ya me dió 7 watios y moviendo los demas subió hasta 110 en pocos segundos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2009)

anoche destruí el último jejejeje


----------



## asterión (Dic 11, 2009)

Yo estaba pensando usar este amplificador, que se ve pinton:

http://hem.passagen.se/communication/ipod.html

Creen que sea suficiente?, por otro lado, existe un valiente que arme el esquema que esta al inicio del post?


----------



## tiago (Dic 11, 2009)

Yo ya intenté montar ese amplificador hace tiempo y el primer transistor no lo pude localizar.Es un proyecto que solo sirve para un excitador que entregue apenas dos o tres miliwatios. Para el que propone DJ puedes irte a algo mas sencillo,ya que con 250 mW excitas ya transistores comunes.
El esquema del primer post tampoco reviste demasiada complicación,ya que es un montaje con buena simetría y el patillaje del ic está ordenado,viendo el esquema estás viendo el pcb. DJ estaba con él , pero si tiene alguna dificultad le echaremos una mano.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Dic 11, 2009)

Me imagino que ya armaste este no? que recomiendan en la misma pagina donde esta el esquema tipico del BA1404....

http://electronics-diy.com/1W_Universal_RF_Amplifier.php

Tampoco es bueno?


----------



## asterión (Dic 14, 2009)

DJ_Glenn, le diseñaste el PCB? tengo interes por este Tx...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2009)

no lo he diseñado... pero probablemente me dedique a eso en estos días... a ver que sale...


----------



## asterión (Dic 16, 2009)

Alguien sabe el valor del cristal X1??? Porsiacaso estoy dibujando el circuito en PCB Wizard 3, pero recien noto que no han puesto el valor del cristal ni el diametro de las bobinas ni el del alambre...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

el cristal es de 38khz (mistico ya jaja) l1 y l3 son de dos vueltas y asumo que con 5mm de diametro van bien... igual, normalmente hay que retocar el devanado. l2 es un chocke de valor comercial... si no lo conseguis... bueno.. no creo que sea crítico su valor.

Si no conseguis el cristal, buscá en el foro porque djchinomix posteó una solución basada en una resistencia y un condensador en serie.

También si seguis buscando vas a encontrar otro post donde moises calderon posteó una placa un poco más rebuscada que usa un cristal de 3.5 mhz (creo) que es un valor más comercial.

Si alguen lo arma, que cuente la experiencia. No tanto por el estereo ni la estabilidad (porque eso dependerá de millones de cosas) sino por la potencia, ya que me interesa para un proyecto que tengo entre manos.


----------



## asterión (Dic 16, 2009)

Ese cristal es un problema, pero he leido por ahi que si no lo pones simplemente se vuelve mono pero transmite sin problemas no? si es asi como lo haria? lo puenteo nomas no? Aunque me demore un poco creo que lo voy a hacer, ya tengo el integrado y estoy en lo del dibujo en el wizard... Ah y yo tambien lo quiero armar por la potencia no por otra cosa...


----------



## tiago (Dic 20, 2009)

DJ, ahora cuando ande un poco menos liado con el trabajo me encantará echarte una mano con el PCB. En la semana de Navidad creo que tendre tiempo.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Dic 21, 2009)

Quiero transmitirles mis ultimos logros con respecto al pcb de este Tx, cree en livewire el siguiente diagrama:

http://asterion.almadark.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/250mw-tx-fm2.lvw

Sin embargo luego de darle a la creacion del PCB, la verdad me decepciono el PCB Wizard, debido a que creo una PCB grande y con muchos puentes. Aqui en PDF para que lo vean:

http://asterion.almadark.com/wp-con...wizard-professional-edition-ba1404-250mw2.pdf

Asi que me puse a crear mi propio PCB a partir del diagrama electronico y me salio mas pequeño y con un solo puente. Aqui lo pongo para su consideracion:

http://asterion.almadark.com/wp-con...cb-wizard-professional-edition-pcb-propio.pdf

Ahora que, lo que no se aun manejar es que toda la tierra este unida... A ver si me apoyan con eso...

PD. *DJ_Glenn* y *tiago*, he avanzado algo, ayudenme que es mi primer trabajo con el livewire y el pcb wizard...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 21, 2009)

... con un poco de paciencia se puede achicar aún más...

los potenciometros de entrada creo que deberian ser presets y no de panel.

para ahorrarte el puente, podes tirar una pista como se te muestro aca:

No dejes de comentar como te fue.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 21, 2009)

Más corto que eso se me ocurre sacar una pista por abajo del integrado, desde el pin 7 hacia la derecha, entre los pines de C12 para llegar a C14.
Con eso así, la pista desde el 8 queda cortita como en el original.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Dic 21, 2009)

Exceletes aportes, me pondre a trabajar en ellos y estare compartiendo mis experiencias...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 21, 2009)

Se nota que eres ingeniero  el PCB es un lindero de angulos rectos. En los diseños de las placas tienes que tomar en cuenta el proceso de transferencia. Las lineas rectas y esquinas pronunciadas se llevan mal con la plancha. Te recomendaria que soltaras un poco el pulso ratonero y dieras un par de angulos. Ademas recuerda el groudplane para evitar que toda la placa sea un auto-oscilador indeseado.

Saludos.

PD: El cristal de 38Khz tiene su post por ahi de 100 mensajes. Soluciones aparecieron pero muy pocos se mostraron satisfechos


----------



## tiago (Dic 22, 2009)

Por cierto, L2 de 4'7uH, ¿Que dimensiones fisicas tiene? , es para fabricarla y dejarle suficiente espacio en la placa.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 22, 2009)

es cierto... con un poquito más de paciencia se puede optimizar aún más todo el 'pisterío'. Consiguientemente habrá que cambiar la posición de algún que otro coponente... hasta obtener algo más bonito.

*a573r10n, si el pcb ya te convence (electricamente) podrías llevarlo a la práctica y comentarnos como te fue. Luego trabajaremos en dejarlo bonito.*


----------



## asterión (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola @anthony123!!! Como vas? como puedes ver tenemos fuertes esperanzas en este asunto, a ver que sale, tienes razón en lo que escribes, he adjuntado el diagrama en livewire para que me den la mano necesaria en "ponerlo bonito" apenas puede subo el archivo en pcb wizard sino que he estado ocupado y ahorita estoy en el "laburo". 

Sobre lo del L2 no tengo idea, a ver si alguien nos da una pista. Acerca del cristal, me lei todo lo que decian acerca de el y tampoco me dejaron convencido. Tambien aclaro que pensaba darselo a un amigo para que lo haga con el metodo de la insoladora, de todas maneras los angulos rectos estan "muy duros", asi que a mejorarlo...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2009)

Si tienes acceso a compras por internet (Si mal no recuerdo vives en España y lo puedes conseguir facil en URE club), puedes armarlo con un toroide T23-6. Asi tienes el campo magnetico comprimido en el toroide y evitas acoples indeseados.


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

y probar armalo a lo MANJATAN?


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2009)

Es totalmente válido, aunque yo lo digo en mi posicion de usuario constante de dicho metodo; no se si a573r10n tendra campo en el.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 24, 2009)

que tal hacerlo en dos partes? en una sólo el ba1404 con sus componentes asociados y en otra las etapas amplificadoras... así tenemos cacharro para todo invento.

algo así:


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 24, 2009)

Si se usan conectores y cables coaxiales creo que no habria problema.


----------



## asterión (Dic 28, 2009)

No me parece mala idea, por fiestas he estado ausente, pero aca les dejo a los que les interese la PCB sin los ultimos arreglos que no he tenido el tiempo como les digo, pero es un inicio si alguien lo quiere modificar.

http://asterion.almadark.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/pcb-propio.pcb

Sobre lo del metodo manhattan, si es posible, recien ando haciendo mis pininos en eso y me ha gustado mucho su variante "dead bug"


----------



## asterión (Ene 6, 2010)

Estoy decidido a hacerlo con el metodo Manhatan, me imagino que para el lunes estara listo. Deseenme suerteeee


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 7, 2010)

El integrado es SMD? Como vas a hacer con el cristal?


----------



## asterión (Ene 11, 2010)

Un Avance...
El integrado es como cualquier otro...
Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 11, 2010)

EXCELENTEEEE!! No pareciera ser tu primer incursion en manhatan, aunque asi lo sea..! Para la proxima recorta un poco mas las conexiones (ej. los capacitores)


----------



## Tavo (Ene 11, 2010)

siempre quise hacerme uno con el ba1404 pero es dificil conseguir el cristal de 38kHz... se consigue en casas de electronica?? saludos


----------



## asterión (Ene 11, 2010)

Si no lo consigues creo que lo puedes puentear nomas. El unico problema es que no transmitiria estereo...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 11, 2010)

a573r10n, la verdad está muy bien como te quedó con el manhatan. Que bueno que tengas el cristal de 38khz. Eso hace que se justifique el uso de este integrado. Y las etapas amplificadoras? vamos que parece vas bien.

pd: el largo de las patas no es crítico...


----------



## asterión (Ene 12, 2010)

Ya lo tengo listo compadres, esta noche termino una fuentecita estable que saque de un libro de RF especial para este OFV y a probarlo, antes de poner el IC probare la tension en la patita de alimentación...

PD. No encontre la inductancia de 4.7uH asi que le he puesto 3 de 1.5uH en serie. Segun mi inductometro me salen algo de 5.10uH al final, bueno, no es perfecto pero esta cerca...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 12, 2010)

Creo que cualquier valor de inductancia debería funcionar bien. También creo que se podría reemplazar una resistencia de algún valor medio bajo.

Tené en cuenta que el IC tiene su consumo (bajo, pero consumo al fin) así que puede ser que leas un poquito más de 3v (tensión máxima que se le puede suministrar al BA1404) si no tenes el integrado puesto. En caso de leer 3v o menos, se comenta por ahí que 1.5v es la tensión a la que trabaja más estable aunque su potencia de salida se vería afectada y podría ser causa de que no te funcionen las dos etapas siguientes.

Estoy siguiendo el tema.

Saludos,


----------



## asterión (Ene 12, 2010)

DJ_Glenn Has analizado el circuito? las bobinas al aire sabes para que son? para ir imaginandome que hacer con ellas en las pruebas...


----------



## asterión (Ene 15, 2010)

Les cuento, UF... No tengo mucho tiempo estas noches, asi que ya construi la fuente estable de 12V, use esta:







Y bueno, la configure como dice el tratado y saque los 12.00 voltios, lo conecte al OFV y medi el voltaje en la pata 15 y era de 1.98 voltios. El led encendia bien y todo parecia ir bien, de pronto me di la vuelta (para empezar la mesa llena de cables y cocodrilos, imaginense ese escenario) sono un PIT, me vuelvo y vi salir un "humito" de algun lado del circuito.
Desconecte la energia inmediatamente y comence a buscar de donde fue, luego de varias pruebas, de la fuente no fue, ella seguia funcionando sin problemas... Asi que debio ser del OFV, pero el OFV no tiene ningun integrado que pueda quemarse (pense), lo unico que puede ser son los transistores no? o se les ocurre otra cosa?


----------



## asterión (Ene 20, 2010)

Bueno, les cuento que lo que se habia quemado era un Trt, el BC337, estaba al reves, les cuento que lo reemplace y luego de meterle el voltaje lo volvi a medir y aparentemente todo anda bien, asi que me meti el IC, lo conecte ayer luego de ponerle una antena de aprox 55cm y apesar de buscar la señal entre los 88Mhz hasta los 118 +o-no lo encontre. Movi el condensador variable y nada, es la primera prueba.
*Conclusiones:*
- Pienso que puede ser que el cristal no sea de 38Khz como me dijo la vendedora sino de 38Mhz, me parece que si puenteo simplemente las dos patitas (5 y 6) podre transmitir en mono pero transmitir al fin no?
- No tengo manera actual de saber si esta oscilando o si esta transmitiendo algo. No tengo osciloscopio. El frecuencimetro que he armado llega solo hasta los 50 Mhz y aun no consigo el prescaler para ampliar su rango.
A todos ustedes que conocen este mundo con mas detalle, hay alguna manera de saber al menos si esta transmitiendo, no importa la frecuencia, y asi comenzaria a mover los componentes?
A ver, opiniones, mañana cuelgo un par de fotos.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2010)

aunque me de verguenza comentar lo que uso, se los digo jejeje un buscapolos electrónico... de esos que te permiten identificar el vivo del neutro sin pelar el cable... entonces como alimento el transmisor con continua el buscapolos no se enciende por la fuente... pero si se enciende por el transmisor.

Para tu frecuenciometro podrías probar emplear algún integrado de las familias ls, s, ach, ahct, o f, que normalmente trabajan por encima de los 100mhz, unos 125mhz creo. Te va a salir mucho más barato que un prescaler, así que si podes configurarlo para que divida por 10, tendrás una lectura más directa en tu instrumento.

No he probado, pero leí por ahí que un cristal de 32khz (de reloj, muy fácil de conseguir) te sirve en reemplazo del de 38khz.

Tené en cuenta que si nada entra a las etapas amplificadoras, nada sale... así que puede existir la posibilidad de que el ba1404 no esté oscilando a causa de varias cosas... la realimentación por rf es una causa muy probable... probá blindar las etapas del ic y del driver (cada una por separado).


----------



## asterión (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola, si tienes mas precisiones o alguna pagina donde han usado esos integrados para el frecuencimetro me lo puedes pasar?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 25, 2010)

Hablate con Diego_z , hace un buen tiempo me mostro un frecuencimetro que usaba un TDA (no recuerdo el resto) sacado de un TV como prescaler.

PD: un 74AC74 soporta 135Mhz. Con ese haces un divisor por 4.


----------



## asterión (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola, mis conocimientos actuales no llegan al nivel necesario como para darme cuenta de divisores por 4... he leido varias veces eso de los divisores pero aun no lo comprendo, ni la manera de adaptarlo al frecuencimetro que tengo... Diego_z si estas por ahi avisa!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 25, 2010)

El 7474 tiene 2 flip flops. Dichas compuertas logicas se pueden configurar para dividir por 2. Si conectas ambas obtienes (2*2) F/4

Trata de conseguirlo y despues te hechamos una mano con el resto!


----------



## asterión (Ene 25, 2010)

Solo encontre el 74LS74... Porque es tan dificil la radiofrecuencia!!!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 25, 2010)

Yo reformularia tu opinion, ¿Por qué es tan dificil trabajar en *VHF y UHF*?


----------



## RBX374 (Feb 22, 2010)

Funciona el circuito? Voy a probar de armarlo, iré contando


----------



## Pablito89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola estuve leyendo los pdf de este ampli. Tengo un transmisor de fm integrado (BA1404) estereo, el problema es que tiene una salida que no llega a los 10 mW. y según los pdf el mínimo de potencia en la entrada del ampli es 100mW. La pregunta es, ¿podría sustituir el transistor del ampli por otro que pueda exitarse con mis pobres 10 mw, y tirar a la salida por lo menos 500 mw? lo ideal sería que tire 1W pero me conformo con 500 mw. Estuve viendo algunos datasheet de transistores para RF pero hay millones De ser posible, Que transistor me recomiendan? Gracias a todos los q*UE* me puedan ayudar Saludos!!

Hola a todos! Arme un tx con un BA1404. Todo lindo pero no puedo hacer que transmita estereo, solo mono. varío el preset en los pines 16 y 17 pero no pasa nada. por otro lado dudo de que el Xtal que me vendieron sea de 38 khz, para mi debe ser de ¡¡¡38 MHZ!!!, porque solo dice "38,1818" el encapsulado y me resulto muy facil conseguirlo. En fin, alguien podría darme una mano? 

Otra cosa, segun la hoja de datos del BA1404 la potencia de salida es 10 mw max. Podría ponerle un ampli a la salida para levantarlo a 1W? porque la mayoria de los amplis que veo necesitan como mínimo 100 mw de entrada. Mi pregunta es, si lo conectara igual funcionaria? no me importa si no me tira 1W, yo quiero que lo levante a 200 mw por lo menos. Gracias por su ayuda =)


----------



## marian27 (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola Pablito89 pasate por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/lineal-10mw-1w-funcionara-21634/index3.html   y te asesore para montar un lineal de 2W para un minitransmisor FM


----------



## Dano (Abr 15, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Yo reformularia tu opinion, ¿Por qué es tan dificil trabajar en *VHF y UHF*?



Agrego ¿Por qué es tan dificil trabajar en VHF, UHF y frecuencias mas altas? 

La radiofrecuencia no es dificil, se necesita precisión, como para cazar un mosquito al aire libre 

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Abr 16, 2010)

Si, yo he armado este circuito pero estoy a la espera de subir la frecuencia de mi frecuencimetro para saber donde esta que no lo encuentro...
Otra cosa, ¿alguien sabe como se calcula la resonancia de este circuito? entre la pata 9 y 10 esta un circuito LC que no parece resonar dentro de la banda comercial de FM...


----------

